

The NSA, Google and Apple know most WiFi passwords around the world - ochronus
http://ochronus.com/google-apple-know-wifi-passwords-world/

======
Baliw
Recent discussion on the same topic.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6379439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6379439)

~~~
ochronus
Thanks for the heads up!

